# Verrückt nach Fixi: Im Trailer zur deutschen Komödie erwacht eine Sexpuppe zum Leben...



## CarolaHo (17. Juli 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Verrückt nach Fixi: Im Trailer zur deutschen Komödie erwacht eine Sexpuppe zum Leben...* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Verrückt nach Fixi: Im Trailer zur deutschen Komödie erwacht eine Sexpuppe zum Leben...


----------



## Spiritogre (17. Juli 2016)

Ist das ein Klon von der 80er Komödie LISA - der helle Wahnsinn? Der Trailer wirkt jedenfalls so.


----------



## JohnCarpenter1 (18. Juli 2016)

Traurig, wenn der deutsche Film, genauso wie bei den Gameshows, mit einiger Verzögerung die USA nachäffen muss.


----------



## Worrel (18. Juli 2016)

Haha, "Fixi", haha! ... das war doch jetzt die Stelle, wo man lachen sollte ... oder?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

